# Help With Front Brake Drums Please!



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

I ordered front brake drums for my '65 and got this:

While we find your parts, please enter your ZIP Code at PartsAmerica.com









There is no hub in the center for the bearings and races. Is this some type of two-piece situation where that drum slides over a hub? I thought this was a one-piece drum with the hub included and the whole thing went over the spindle. Am I wrong? If so, where do I get the "hub"? I don't recall the front drums being two-piece.

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They do come off the hub. You may need to drive out the wheel studs to get it off, but they do come off. I have a set of spindles and hubs here from a `64 chevelle with 4 wheel drum brakes I converted to front disk brakes and the drums are off the hubs. They belong to a friend of mine.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Yep, that's what I need.....Bearing Hub Assemblies.....How come they're so hard to find? Would Chevy fit Pontiac? Is the bolt pattern the same? If I can't find them locally at a junkyard, would he want to sell them?

I may have a line on a couple from Sonic. Hope they come through!


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Another lesson in "never throw anything away until you install the new one...." 

Got my hubs from Sonic. Cost me $50.00 apiece for my "don't throw stuff away" lesson!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty cheap lesson.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, I guess it could have been worse. I did do a pretty good job labelling and bagging most stuff when I was turning everything counterclockwise 20 years ago. I'm surprised how much some of these cheesy little brackets cost. Even the repops. Glad I saved THEM at least. I've been blasting them and using Eastwood's Metal Blackener, or painting them.


----------

